
Ask HN: What happened to beautiful Firebug? - fdsak
As of firefox v 50.0, firebug is no more functional (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;40744448&#x2F;why-got-firebug-removed-after-updating-firefox-to-version-50). Firebug was one of the joys of web development using firefox now I am horrified by the idea of using default DevTools. Are there any  options besides firebug and DevTools now ?
======
brianmurphy
I made the transition from firebug to chrome devtools about 6 years ago. It
took 2 weeks to fully feel comfortable with the UI differences but I'm glad
that I did.

Google was asking their internal teams (gmail, etc) to eat their own dogfood.
If it was good enough for complex apps like that, it was certainly good enough
for the marketing style sites I was pushing out at the time.

------
coldtea
> _Are there any options besides firebug and DevTools now ?_

Chrome DevTools, which has forever been better than Firebug?

------
brudgers
Curious what advantages the latest Firebug has over the current built in
Firefox tools.

------
Bino
How is DevTool worse than Firebug?

~~~
fdsak
The usability is very annoying obviously

